# Glock G43 Issues



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello everyone ! I found this site mainly because I love Glocks and own a few. I am looking for some assistance and some information. I have a G43 that is giving me issues. Does any one know how Glock returns work ? It is a few years old. I think their warranty is just a year. My G43 is failing to go into battery. The slide is locking back after every shot. I bought a new RSA and changed ammos and grain weights. Nothing is working and the firearm is pristine as I take very good care of my Glocks. This is my first Glock failure in 20 years of owning Glocks. Do they charge for repairs? I really need assistance on this one. Thanks !


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I own several glocks as well including the g43. The only thing you can do is call them and ask. The only thing I can think of is to make sure your grip on the firearm isn't interfering with slide lock. maybe have someone else try to shoot it.


----------



## John Galt II (Dec 21, 2018)

I installed an extended slide release on my G21(3) and experienced this very effect. Put the stock one back one and problem solved. Rusty might be on to something


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks you guys. After it failed at the range I went to Glockmiester and bought a new RSA. I inspected the firearm and installed the spring. Been shooting Glocks for 20 years so I am pretty familiar with them. I went to the range and was very careful with my grip because yes, that did cross my mind. Sadly it still failed. But good idea, I will call them and see what they say. As stated, I've never had one fail so this is new territory for me. I currently own a G43, G17, G21, G19 and a G23. I like Glocks ! And yes, Thats my cat Trigger, trying to pull the trigger on my 17HMR.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Keep us updated on what they say. I'm very curious as my experience with glocks has been the same. Had to replace an extractor once but that's been it. I have a cat that looks almost just like that he was helping me reload the other day.


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

Gun Kitties ! Oh, and thats not the only gun he plays with. I have to be very careful........


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

How many rounds do you think you have put through that G43?


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

At least 1000 sir. Watcha thinkin ?!?!?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OlHippy said:


> At least 1000 sir. Watcha thinkin ?!?!?


Well, I don't really know what's happening to yours, especially with only around a grand through the pipe. I did some shooting today, and the G43 was in the mix, but I only ran three magazines through the gun...was testing it's ability to digest 147 grain Speer Gold Dots, and it did just fine.

While cleaning mine, I was really looking in the grip frame, just to try and see why yours is locking back like that, with every round you shoot...I can't see crap as to why it would do that, but I'm no Glock armorer either.

I looked up to see if this was an issue with the G43, but really could not find much saying it was. Man buddy, I don't know. Guess if I were in your shoes, I would let Glock take care of it, and let us all know what they said. I have other Glocks, and some with higher round counts than I have in the G43, and none have ever done what yours is doing.

Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I don't really know what's happening to yours, especially with only around a grand through the pipe. I did some shooting today, and the G43 was in the mix, but I only ran three magazines through the gun...was testing it's ability to digest 147 grain Speer Gold Dots, and it did just fine.
> 
> While cleaning mine, I was really looking in the grip frame, just to try and see why yours is locking back like that, with every round you shoot...I can't see crap as to why it would do that, but I'm no Glock armorer either.
> 
> ...


Just the fact that you explored my issue is much help ! I appreciate that. I have dis-assembled my G43 and looked and looked and looked some more. This woorries me. NEVER have I had a Glock failure. Next up is a call to Glock but I will say this : If they are going to charge me for repairs I'd rather throw the gun away. And it's my fav Glock. Damn it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well you can buy complete rebuild kits for the upper and lower for like $200. If you can push out a couple pins. Looking at mine the only thing I can think of is making sure you have good spring tension on the slide stop.


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

rustygun said:


> Well you can buy complete rebuild kits for the upper and lower for like $200. If you can push out a couple pins. Looking at mine the only thing I can think of is making sure you have good spring tension on the slide stop.


Thank you. First thing I did was buy a new RSA. Where can the rebuild kits be found ? I am not a smith but I'm sure I can handle that !


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Just do a search glock parts. There is a couple online places that sell after market and oem glock parts. When you say it locks on every shot do you then have to release slide stop? It might be best to find someone look at it. I had a chipped extractor on my G17. It would still work but was ejecting brass in every direction. I took to a "gunsmith" he filed my extractor and it worked good I think he charged me like $25. I later replaced it myself and haven't had issue with it since.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like new slide catch springs and perhaps trigger spring are in your future. 
It may not be the solution, but it is the place to start. It shouldn't be, but it is a mechanical device and things wear out-break-go bad at different rates.
Good luck


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

rustygun said:


> Just do a search glock parts. There is a couple online places that sell after market and oem glock parts. When you say it locks on every shot do you then have to release slide stop? It might be best to find someone look at it. I had a chipped extractor on my G17. It would still work but was ejecting brass in every direction. I took to a "gunsmith" he filed my extractor and it worked good I think he charged me like $25. I later replaced it myself and haven't had issue with it since.


Thanks ! I have been looking around. Thanks again.


LostinTexas said:


> Sounds like new slide catch springs and perhaps trigger spring are in your future.
> It may not be the solution, but it is the place to start. It shouldn't be, but it is a mechanical device and things wear out-break-go bad at different rates.
> Good luck


Thank you for the info. When this is fixed I will post what the fix was.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you called Glock and see if they will help you out?


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Have you called Glock and see if they will help you out?


Well I have been very busy at work and every day I say to myself I have got to call Glock. Dang it if the owner doesn't approach me with another rush job. But man, I've been trying. I can't wait to see what they say. Thank you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, how did you come out with the G43?


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

Sorry everybody I have been so gosh darn busy and now I have a killer cold. Thank you so much for your interest but soon, soon I promise. Does anybody have any expierence with Glock CS ?


----------



## Lois (Oct 15, 2019)

_If this has been mentioned before I might have missed it & apologize ahead of time, but what magazines are you using? I have two G43s with each over 1K rounds through them and no issues so far. Hope you're able to get this sorted out._

_







_


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

I called Glock to ask specifically if the G43 can handle the 9mm NATO rounds. He was kunda snotty and said "if it says 9mm on the box the gun can shoot it." I think the firing pin broke. And I think it's because of the NATO rounds. I might be wrong, but right now all my other Glocks (43X,17,21,23,and the oh so bitchin 19) all need some serious attention. I need to call call Glock again and get it back to the mothership pronto....


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm no Glock expect but I would remove the slide and by inserting the magazine with a dummy roud to see if the magazine follower or the round itself is tripping the slide stop. The condition you described can happen in 1911 45's as well.

Clerk


----------

